# [SOLVED] No display on boot...



## mby2j (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi guys, been directed to this forum by a friend who had his problem solved on here, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction.

I bought a HTPC that arrived yesterday from ebay, It seems to boot up fine except I get no display. The HDD spins and everything seems fine on the inside. I have tried VGA-VGA and DVI-HDMI to my 2x LCD's and also VGA to a 17 crt monitor and still nothing. Now I have been speaking to the seller who I trust completely that it was working prior to dispatch and between us we think that the maybe the motherboard has been damaged during delivery. He has sent me some money to replace the motherboard to see if that works before I send it back but I just wanted a second opinion before I did that. 
The spec is - 

Abit NFM2-nView motherboard
AMD AM2 Dual Core 3800
Zalman CNPS9500m cooler
Corsair 1GB (2x512MB) DDR2 memory
Seagate SATA2 500GB hard disk drive
Seasonic S12-600 600W

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated :grin:


----------



## mby2j (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Anyone?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Hi, Mby2j

You say everything "looks" ok inside, but have you checked everything is properly seated into it's respective socket?
If not, it's always worth a try. Just remake/reseat every single connection to and from the motherboard. Including the memory. (While the PC & Monitor are unplugged from the main supply, of course).

If this pc has integrated graphics it's hard to imagine it being damaged in transit; an add-on PCI-express card then yes, it can be shaken loose.
Another obvious culprit could be the heatsink & fan for the processor; check it is firmly attached and none of the pins or clips that hold it to the motherboard have popped out.

Also ensure the board itself is firmly (but not over-tightly) screwed to it's plate with no missing screws, and there are no unused/loose cables or wires stuck underneath or around the board.

And remember to follow the anti-static rules when your hands are anywhere near the motherboard and components. Discharge any static from your body by touching the power supply and case before beginning, and keep some skin in contact with the case at all times. This is done easily by resting your bare forearm on the case whilst you check everything.


----------



## mby2j (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Hi thanks for the advice. Will try what you suggested and post any findings :smile:


----------



## mby2j (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Hi, I have done what you said, I have 're-applied' every connection (including the processor/memory/hdd/dvd) and checked to see if everything is in its place properly and I'm still getting the same result - no display. If you had any other ideas you could share it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Marc


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Hi,
Have you tried one stick of RAM at a time; first one then the other?
Do you have an old Video Card? Either PCI or PCIexpress.
Try to borrow one if you don't, as success with an add-on video card would tell us for sure that it's a graphics chipset failure.

A last resort diagnostic is the only other thing I can think.........
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html
But this should only be tried if you are 100% comfortable actually doing it.


----------



## mby2j (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: No display on boot...*

Thanks for all your efforts to help me, it is really appreciated. I bought a new motherboard today and it works fine now so I'm happy :smile:


----------



## prospec5 (Dec 30, 2010)

I may be able to save you guys the money you would have spent on a new motherboard. I had the same problem of no display on boot. This just started today. I have had this computer for 8 years with XP operating system. I thought I would try anything in the control panel that looked related to display. I selected Power Options/Hibernate and unselected hibernate. Then, rebooted the computer. The display appeared on boot. Then I rechecked the hibernate. After that toggle off/on of hibernate, the computer always displays the info during boot as expected.


----------

